

Listiki - One Month On, New List Page - gtzi
http://blog.listiki.com/one-month-on-new-list-page

======
alexoid
@watmough Thanks! Totally agree with your comments. We're updating the UI as
we speak and still have a couple of bugs here and there. We'll be working on a
new video when the rest of the UI has been refreshed which should happen very
soon.

@davided Indeed. I think the auto-complete experience needs work. Thanks for
the comments.

------
watmough
This looks really neat.

I have a few minor suggestions.

1\. You might want to have a more prominent link from your blog to Listiki,
instead of the small link buried down on the left.

2\. The front page of Listiki still has 'Save list' in the 'Things to do'
section, despite what it says in your blog about making any content save
whenever edited.

3\. You might consider either dropping the video from the front page (or at
least making it HTML5), in favor of animating a little CSS showing a new list
being created.

I really like it though.

------
davided
when i click the 'add item' button in the 'add item' modal box the auto-
complete usually comes up right at the same time, causing me to get list items
like "Tower of London" when i just wanted a list item called 'wer'

this happened twice in chrome on windows. i'd suggest moving the 'add item'
button to the top or to the left -- or down below where the auto-complete
dropdown goes

